# Anyone looking for Crew on Saturday?



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I have numerous references here on 2cool:
All my own equipment and safety gear.

Will certainly share in expenses and workload!
I am out of Houston.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I have room for two out of Freeport on a grouper run. PM if interested.

Jerry


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*I too am interested in a trip.*

Jerry I sent you a PM
I have all my own gear and will help with everything else.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Okay, I now have two crew I needed. Thanks for the replies.

Mike and Fish Tails are going grouper fishing....

Jerry


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

My. Ride jsut cancelled! If you haave a last second opening call my. Cell. 713 315 1498
I am headed to bridge bait in freeport


----------

